# How ugly is the new Spec V



## Mr.Barrie (Jun 12, 2003)

I was riding by my local nissan dealership today when I noticed the new Spec V. It was yellow and it looks like they tried to make it look like the maxima front end....oh my god does it look ugly and the wheels are beat too. I thought the earlier Spec V was a nice looking car. I think they messed them up real bad...they may have it together under the hood but they blew it with the new wheels and front end.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

kinda funny, i saw my first new one today too. the front looks ugly as hell. i kinda liked the new tails though(solid red).


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

The new spec V is so ugly...

-Someone drove is off the ugly cliff and it bounced back. 

-It fell off of ugly moutain and hit every tree on the way down.

-The only color choice is "ugly."

-If ugly were bricks, it would be a housing project.

-Yugos can't even look at it.

-It's even ugly in the dark. 

-It's got it's own "ugly" class for autocrossing.

-Yo mama drives one. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

But at least they finally put decent taillights on it.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

I kinda like the look. The front end tooth has to go but that is about it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

I have a 04 and I love it. granted outside of the tail lights and headlights it looks like an 02 or 03. I love the 04 because of the new knock sensor and the upgraded gauges and a little more fancy radio.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

VspecV said:


> *I have a 04 and I love it. granted outside of the tail lights and headlights it looks like an 02 or 03. I love the 04 because of the new knock sensor and the upgraded gauges and a little more fancy radio. *


I don't really think that stuff matters. I bought a new cd/mp3 player a month after i got the car.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

I love the look of the factory stereo its simple and less complicated. and I purchased a kenwood cartrage system for my mp3s


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

do you have pics VspecV? I call BS on several of those things in your sig, mainly because they just plain won't fit on the 04's...such as the grill and the CF hood

oh and the factory cd player just plain sucks, I don't care how it looks it will always sound the same, also you call the gauges in the 04 upgraded? They look the exact same as the ones in the gxe, I call that a pretty hefty downgrade personally


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *do you have pics VspecV? I call BS on several of those things in your sig, mainly because they just plain won't fit on the 04's...such as the grill and the CF hood
> 
> oh and the factory cd player just plain sucks, I don't care how it looks it will always sound the same, also you call the gauges in the 04 upgraded? They look the exact same as the ones in the gxe, I call that a pretty hefty downgrade personally *


I didnt notice his sig either. The 03 grill he could've made himself but I don't know. The rest is just engine specific stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

no pics yet. if you want to give the 04 the 03 bumper you have to swap everything such as the grill and hood I have a little gap between the bumper and headlights its about 3/4 of and inch but its barely noticable. I would have loved to keep the factory 04 hood the lines make a sick look with the bumper. to do that id need a custom fabricated grill( i dont have the skills to do). but the velocity cb hood from stoopid parts throws it all together to make this a kick ass ride. cabable of blowing away hondas


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

> its about 3/4 of and inch but its barely noticable


3/4 of an inch wtf.

Do you know how big 3/4 of an inch is???

Please show pics, im in total doubt of you and your car.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Please post pictures of this now.


----------



## Manny (Apr 19, 2003)

Check it out...









The tailights are ok, i'm not gonna lie...










I hate the f*ckin front grill!!

I think the only positive on the new Spec V is the ABS braking system and the new option of the Brembo brakes.


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

bah we want picks of the guy who modded his 04 not of the factory pics.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

scopedog said:


> *bah we want picks of the guy who modded his 04 not of the factory pics. *


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

lol tekmode i would assume that you mean you agree with my post by that right?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

scopedog said:


> *lol tekmode i would assume that you mean you agree with my post by that right?  *


umm...I'd really like to see how he did that to his car


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*Cheap Way for Nissan to Make a Couple'a Million Dollars...*

1. Take 'The Tooth' off all current Spec Vs... leaving grille bare.
2. Watch sales skyrocket
3. Repackage 'The Tooth' with an *H* and sell as aftermarket part under a different name.
4. A million ricers flock to the stores to buy it for their hondas.
5. Nissan makes a killing. Honda sues. SE-Rs sell.

We'll all be happy.


----------

